# moaning while pooping?



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Dancer moans all the time. But just because that is normal for him doesn't mean its normal for every horse.

I hope your guy feels better soon!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks hes not been himself for a month but we were hoping that he would pop it back in but hasent. plus me spending time with my paint and training hes very jelouse!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My friend's gelding makes a show if it. He stops, dead stop. Lifts his tail as high as he can, sticks his nose out and GRUNTS. 
I can't help but laugh, because my friend has to sit there until he's done.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ive NEVER heard my gelding make this noise, hes not the one to make a big deal out of things.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe he was holding it in for a bit and he felt relieved.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

My colt moans when he poops, almost every time. He's one of those stop dead in his tracks guys too. Whatever he's got to do I guess


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

it can be a sign of ulcers


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

My old boy grunts too, and I think it's funny! I always check his poop (just by looking at it) and make sure its consistency isn't hard and dry.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

SilverSpur said:


> it can be a sign of ulcers


i was thinking that last night when i checked on them again.


----------

